
Waymo to make self-driving data set public to fuel research - fmihaila
https://www.ft.com/content/2eed925a-c3cf-11e9-a8e9-296ca66511c9
======
new_guy
No paywall: [https://www.autonews.com/mobility-report/waymo-opens-av-
sens...](https://www.autonews.com/mobility-report/waymo-opens-av-sensor-data-
researchers)

